# Overhaul on my 220 gallon



## nstanford99 (Feb 6, 2012)

hey guys,

i asked about rocks a few weeks ago, now i want to know where i can a decent deal on a 3D background for this size tank. I dont want to spend over $300 for this. I have black gravel now so what color would look best with this?? i want something that has bumps in it as well, not the flat surface kind of backgrounds! Im hoping that somebody can help!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

You can check the Product Reviews section at the top for brands and comments from other members.

Anyone else with suggestions can PM you where they bought theirs.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

You'll have a difficult time finding one under $300, let alone the shipping on a 6' BG.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

They are not cheap...I have 4 and have paid more than $300 for each one...even years ago.


----------

